# Are my expectations too high?



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,

I’m feeling annoyed and let down by my clinic at the moment and I’m looking for some advice. I had an initial consultation appointment at the end of December 2011.  I was advised that I would probably need stimulated DIUI in order to conceive but the consultant wanted me to have an FSH test and an HSG scan first and would write to my GP requesting these tests.  (I would’ve happily had these done privately as I don’t think I’ll get them on the NHS but my consultant wanted to do it through my GP and I didn’t feel in a position to argue!).  I dutifully made an appointment to speak with my GP two weeks ago and found out she hadn’t received anything and wouldn’t refer me on for the tests without the consultant’s letter.  After five phone calls to the clinic over the last 2 weeks and being assured by three different people that they would speak to the consultant and get back to me (which no one ever did) I have today been assured that the letter has been dictated this morning and will be posted to my GP tomorrow (no apology or explanation for the time or lack of response).  Fingers crossed the letter is actually being typed but is this a typical response from a clinic?  The amount of money I have paid I definitely expect a better service.  I am also annoyed that this has delayed any treatment by over a month and I have no idea how long the NHS waiting list for an HSG scan is.  Do I just grin and bear it, write a complaint, find a new clinic?  Arrgh!!  What would you do?

Lis


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

I hear your frustration.  I would suggest waiting as if you can get it on the NHS it's so much better.  I paid for a fertility MOT @ £375 and got my FSH, LH and Estradiol done on the NHS.  It saved me money which I used later.  I also was lucky enough to get a Hysterscopy and diothermy done on private medical insurance.  The rest I paid for myself and it was not cheap.  

Saving money now IF there is no rush is a good idea as IUI can take a few (if not many) attempts in some people.  

Walking with you,

Dawn


----------

